# merry CHRISTmas



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to say merry CHRISTmas everyone. God bless ya! Just had to vent .


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Okee, 

I couldn't agree more. 

Merry CHRISTmas to you as well.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Careful, you might get kicked off duck dynasty for that!


Merry christmas to you too! God bless!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OKEE said:


> I would like to say merry CHRISTmas everyone. God bless ya! Just had to vent .


Here here!!!! Merry Christmas to everyone !


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The whole "X-mas" thing is misunderstood by modern gullible Christians who don't bother to read history and somehow think its a ploy by atheists to diminish the importance of Christ in Christmas.

_*X-mas *IS* a proper and respective alternative for the word Christmas. *_

The origin of Xmas is well known and documented. The original "X"comes from the Greek letter Chi, which is short for _Χριστός_ which is the Greek word for Christ. So when you say X-mas, you are still just saying Christmas.

Further, Christians themselves have used the "x" or "xp" as a symbol of Christ for over 500 years, its well documented. Spend a moment and google up "Labarum".

Sorry... its a pet peeve of mine how mis-understood this concept is. Its not at all a sign of disrespect of Christ, or an effort to remove Christ from Christmas.

-DallanC


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Sorry... its a pet peeve of mine how mis-understood this concept is. Its not at all a sign of disrespect of Christ, or an effort to remove Christ from Christmas.
> 
> -DallanC


Unless it is intentionally used that way, which, today, many times it is.

Merry Christmas everyone. May the holiday renew your spirit and bring joy to your families.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

As a young cajun growing up in Louisiana this gentleman every Christmas eve would be on TV reciting the Cajun night before Christmas. Still brings chills up my spine and tears to my eyes...RIP Tee Jules you were great.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is another one. This town, Bunkie, is just a few miles from my home town. I've made this trip on this same road hundreds of times so it gives you an idea of what Louisiana is like. The bonfires on the levee are a tradition that dates back to the 1800's to light the way for Pierre Noel (cajun Santa Clause) to find his way to the good little boys and girls during the foggy Louisiana winter nights.






The bonfires line the levee for nearly a hundred miles. Many are teepee shaped but many are very elaborate too. I've seen cabins, sleighs, steamboats etc. They start building these about 6 weeks before Christmas and it's truly a spectacle to watch them building them and lighting them on Christmas eve...


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Happy Holidays.


This made me lol you communist a-hole!


----------

